# Cataracts



## suzibingo (Mar 20, 2008)

Does anyone use prescription eye drops for their dog with cataracts?


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

QUOTE (suzibingo @ Jul 16 2008, 06:15 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=606046


> Does anyone use prescription eye drops for their dog with cataracts?[/B]



I had two Bearded collies with cataracts.. they lived to be 15 and 16 they died 2 & 3 years ago and never had drops for cataracts. It might be a new treatment.

Leslie


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I got this info from the following site: http://www.marvistavet.com/html/cataracts.html

A cataract can “luxate” which means that it can slip from the tissue strands that hold it in place. The cataractous lens can thus end up floating around in the eye where it can cause damage. If it settles so as to block the natural fluid drainage of the eye, glaucoma (a build up in eye pressure) can result, leading to pain and permanent blindness. A cataract can also cause glaucoma when it absorbs fluid and swells so as to partially obstruct fluid drainage from the eye.

Cataracts can begin to dissolve after they have been present long enough. This sounds like it could be a good thing but in fact, this is a highly inflammatory process. The deep inflammation in the eye creates a condition called “uveitis” which is in itself painful and can lead to glaucoma.


----------



## suzibingo (Mar 20, 2008)

QUOTE (IamMomtoMissy @ Jul 16 2008, 09:58 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=606136


> I got this info from the following site: http://www.marvistavet.com/html/cataracts.html
> 
> A cataract can “luxate” which means that it can slip from the tissue strands that hold it in place. The cataractous lens can thus end up floating around in the eye where it can cause damage. If it settles so as to block the natural fluid drainage of the eye, glaucoma (a build up in eye pressure) can result, leading to pain and permanent blindness. A cataract can also cause glaucoma when it absorbs fluid and swells so as to partially obstruct fluid drainage from the eye.
> 
> Cataracts can begin to dissolve after they have been present long enough. This sounds like it could be a good thing but in fact, this is a highly inflammatory process. The deep inflammation in the eye creates a condition called “uveitis” which is in itself painful and can lead to glaucoma.[/B]



Very good information, thanks! Abby is 10 years old and has had a cataract since before I adopted her at age 7. My old vet never said anything about eye drops to relieve pressure in her eye. I've been going to my new vet since the first part of the year and he just suggested it.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

I'm so happy Terry responded to you. Terry is the absolute best with knowledgeable information. 

I hope Abby is pain free and doing well.


----------

